# (SOLVED) error qmailadmin..



## cruzler (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, all..

I have problem with my qmailadmin, i was setup the package, and it was working well before, until yesterday, when i open qmailadmin page, it's only shows the word, i mean, there is no background images as usual..i do nothing with qmainadmin conf, but i don't know why this is happen.. i was try to delete the folder, reconfigure (in install it by .tar.gz) and do "make" again..

But, the result still same, there is no change..there is no background, no button to remove/add email account.. i don't know how to handle this.. anyone have a clue, please.. :\

Thanks..


----------



## hthp (May 3, 2009)

I ran into the same problem that your having.  I found the error was in the Makefile for qmailadmin.  The images are installed in a different directory than qmailadmin is looking for them.  Look in your http error log file to see where qmailadmin is calling for the images.  I don't know the exact location but qmailadmin program is installed to /usr/local/www/qmailadmin/qmailadmin.  In my error log it was looking for images in that directory, the only problem is that it wasn't a directory instead it was the actual qmailadmin file itself. 

I edited the Makefile to install and look for it in a different location.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2009)

If both of you concur on this issue, please ping the port maintainer (see Makefile) or file a PR.


----------



## cruzler (May 4, 2009)

@hthp
I already edit "Makefile" file, and choose the destination of images, i even already use "--enable-imagedir=DIR" when try to reconfigure it.. but, the result still same, qmailadmin images still doesn't shows up.. 


@DutchDaemon
I am so sorry sir, but i don't understand some word, about "ping port maintainer", like you said, sir..even those i was already see Makefile.. may u explain it more detail sir? 

Roger that, sir..I am still thinking to sent PR to FreeBSD, as u suggest..

Does anyone have any clue for me?


----------



## cruzler (May 4, 2009)

Problem solved, it's because i have VirtualHost, on my httpd.conf, i don't know if there is VHost, on httpd, so it's mean qmailadmin will accept the first path on the first VHost, and ignoring the default Doc.Root.. So i copy the images of qmailadmin to the path on my first VHost..

Well, it's solved now.. Thanks..


----------

